
Ask HN: How do you setup machines for local development? - rjacksonm1
We&#x27;re using Boxen at my company to provision our dev environments, but having huge problems maintaining it: Externalities beyond our control (homebrew, dependencies, system updates) are breaking the provisioning process, and we&#x27;re only finding out &amp; trying to fix them when onboarding a new employee. Boxen&#x27;s maintenance cost is too high to continue to be a viable option.<p>We&#x27;ve been exploring alternatives, but not really found anything which will help us get a new hire up &amp; running as soon as they walk through the door.<p>Docker has seemed like the best bet so far, but its I&#x2F;O performance on Mac is abysmal, and the workarounds for that (Docker Sync) are unreliable due to other bugs in Docker for Mac.<p>So, I&#x27;m wondering how you &#x2F; your company&#x27;s manage setting up development environments?
======
mtmail
We're pretty happy with Vagrant VMs on VirtualBox on MacOS.

